# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Artık hiç bir şey eskisi gibi değil

## bozok

*ARTIK HİüBİR şEY ESKİSİ GİBİ DEğİL*



25.08.2010 13:52

Hanefi Avcı ve kitabı bir işaret fişeğidir!

Eskişehir emniyet müdürünün açıklamaları, Türk milleti, yedi düvelce dayatılan bir referandum’un önünde diz çöktürülmüşken, gündeme düşmüştür.

*‘Haliç’de Yaşayan Simonlar. Dün Devlet Bugün Cemaat’* adlı kitaptaki açıklamalar, gidişata ‘DUR’ emridir. Yazarı, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin halen görevde olan bir emniyet müdürüdür. 

Kitap, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin tüm kurumlarına gizli bir örgütün sızdığını belgelemektedir. Bir suç duyurusudur!


*BU KİTAPTAKİ AüIKLAMALAR, BU HüKüMETİN İSTİFASINI GEREKTİRİR.*

Hanefi Avcı’nın kitabında yaptığı açıklamalar eski istihbaratçı Mahir Kaynak’ın söylemiyle Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletinin *‘KARşI HAMLESİ’*dir.
Emekli MİT görevlisi Kaynak, _‘……. kitabın yayınlanmasını bir karşı hamlenin ilk adımı sayıyorum. Bundan sonra kitapta ileri sürülen iddiaları destekleyecek birçok yeni verilerle karşılaşacağımızı ve buna başka güç odaklarının da destek vereceğini düşünüyorum. ‘_ diyor. (Star gazetesi 22.8.2010)

Kitapta, 3 yıldır aralıksız sürdürülen bir hukuk skandalının en yetkin ağızdan deşifresi yapılmıştır. Bir emniyet müdürü, 

_‘Olay bir örgütün, cemaatin devlet içerisindeki elemanları vasıtasıyla yürüttüğü örgütsel bir faaliyettir, karşımızdaki kişiler polis, hakim ve savcı değil, örgütün / cemaatin elemanlarıdır. Devletin hukukunu değil, cemaatin talimatlarını yerine getirmektedirler. İstanbul, Ankara, Erzurum ve İzmir’deki bazı özel yetkili savcılar ile bu iller dışındaki bazı polis birimleri arasında illegal bir ilişkinin varlığı açıkça gözükmektedir.’_ demektedir. 

üzel yetkili mahkemelerin tüm hakim ve savcılarının derhal emsali hakim ve savcılarla değiştirilmesi gerektiğini, aksi takdirde cemaate muhalif olan hiç kimsenin özgürlüğü ve hayatının güvencede olmadığını söylemektedir! 

*Eskişehir Emniyet Müdürü Hanefi Avcı:*

‘_Son zamanlarda gündemi meşgul eden tüm iddiaları yayan Fethullah Gülen cemaatidir, onlardan bilgi alan da, onlar adına konuşan da cemaatin adamlarıdır. Tarafsız basın mensubu, devletin polisi, savcısı numarasını artık kimse yutmasın, bu işler Emniyet ya da hukuk adına yapılmıyor, cemaatin planı ve programı doğrultusunda cemaatin talimatı ile gerçekleştiriliyor.’_ demektedir.

Türkiye’de adaletin uzun zamandır çürümekte olduğunu, ama bu süreçte yok edildiğini belgelemekte, ve eklemektedir:

_‘Böyle giderse iş adaletten çıkacak ve insanlar silaha sarılacak.’_ 

Artık hiçbir şey eskisi gibi değildir. Bütün bu açıklananlar uzun bir süredir belli bir kesim tarafından net olarak bilinmekle birlikte, Hanefi Avcı’nın, bir emniyet müdürünün, uzun ve itibarlı bir kariyer sahibi bir güvenlik görevlisinin bu açıklamaları, Türkiye’nin her köşesinde yankılanmalı, ayrıntılarıyla bilinmelidir.

Yaygın medya 3 maymunu oynasa da bu kitabı, bu açıklamaları her Türk vatandaşının bilmesi sağlanmalıdır.

Türkiye tarihinin en tehlikeli dönemecindedir. Yedi Düvel’in önümüze sürdüğü bu referandumla ‘altın vuruş’ planlanmıştır.

Bu referandum oyunu, ABD damgalı bir cemaat ve bir terör örgütünün ASIL AMAüLARINA ulaşmak için kullandığı bir arayoldur.

Asıl amaç, ‘Amerikan tipi islam’ ile halkın koyunlaştırılarak, başına her gelene kafa sallaması, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin küresel çetenin bir eyaleti olması, kukla Kürdistan’ın petrol ve maden havzasına kurdurulmasıdır.

Bu referandum değil, Hasan Demir’in deyişiyle *FEDE/RANDUM’*dur.
Türk devletleri asırlardır, binlerce oyunu *BERTARAF* ederek bugüne geldi.
Hanefi Avcı ve açıklamaları bir işaret fişeğidir! Bu açıklamalar ve belgeler, onun gibi her şeyi bilen ama susanlara konuşma gücü verecektir!
Ve 20 gün sonra, Türkiye’nin bekasına kastedenlere* ‘HAYIR!’* denecektir.
ABD’ye ve içerdeki uzantılarına, Cemaate, PKK’ya, TESEV’e ve batının tüm sırtlanlarına İNAT!


*Banu Avar*
Odatv.com

----------

